# Opinions on this cat???



## Efbobby (Jul 28, 2021)

This was my first attempt at raising a cat from very young. I found it abandoned at approximately 2 weeks so me and google had to try to keep it healthy enough to become a cat.

tbh it is kind of an ugly duckling story bc it was kinda ugly as a kitten but I thought it could possibly be a pretty cat bc it was mostly while with scraggly gray highlights but had a black nose, ears and tail.

it’s a little over a year now and is very much healthy. Once it reached adolescence I knew it would be a pretty cat as it’s eyes stayed blue and kinda looked similar to a Siamese cat.

for months everyone told me it was part Siamese and it could be a natural snowshoe and I was almost convinced but there were some things not making sense.

I never seen the male parent but the female parent was a calico and I live in a rural area and just found it unlikely that either a Siamese cat was feral or the female enticed a Siamese.

then I read about grumpy cat. Which was 100% domestic shorthair part calico and part blue/gray and that made sense!

it resembles grumpy cat minus the smushed in face.

it has some unique traits:

first there are a lot of colors going on:

black, white, gray, orange, charcoal, chocolate, and cream.

blue eyes

apparently it’s uncommon given the abundance of colors but it is a male.

like Siamese he is slowly getting darker.

these are not unique but desirable traits many of which are similar to snowshoe:

very good temperament. Not aggressive towards humans and not afraid either.

very cordial to humans but imprints on only 1 human which he shows clear favoritism to.

he will squirm after being held by familiars but will allow his favorite to hold him indefinitely.

he grants access to his vulnerable areas for scratching

he only purs for his favorite and will only sleep close to his favorite

he stays close by and will greet on his own, bunt on his own and lick on his own. While he does not normally initiate cuddling, he does not refuse it.

he is very affectionate and very loyal.

His voice is not very loud

ways he is different from snowshoe:

he does not like water

he has a vocabulary but for the most part is very reserved and quiet.

he only meows when he needs to get to the litter box and the door is closed.

he has a weird call he uses when he wants his human to retrieve him so he can sleep deeply similar to a mating call. Must be anxiety.

he only gets his big boy voice at bath time.

he is very patient but not infinitely so.

he is smart enough that play time becomes more of a workout for the human than the cat bc he starts to anticipate where things will be with very good accuracy.

he has a decent understanding of humans such as to keep his claws in and use of paws to communicate over meows aka if he is being held and wants your attention he will touch the bottom of your chin with a downward motion with his paws or a pulling motion if you are looking away.

if he is on the floor and wishes to interact with you he will arch his tail forward as if pointing at you reminiscent of how foxhounds point.

i have taught him tricks in the past but if you do not keep doing them all the time he will forget them. So I’d say he is smart but perhaps not as smart as a snowshoe.

only the tops of his feet are white bottoms are black.

he does occasionally ask for help if his toy is knocked under something and he is not able to retrieve after several unsuccessful attempts he will trill at me if I am close by.

One thing I personally prefer is his tail is very thinly orange striped and the back side is white like a deer.

currently he is between 10-10.5 pounds.

anyway some questions:

would this guy have any breeding potential if crossed with a
Siamese?

being how snowshoe looks and is accepted from a black tuxedo that looks nothing like Siamese to this guy with many traits that are Siamese like?

perhaps an attempt to improve upon snowshoe? Since many of the traits are more similar; I would hope it would be easier to possibly breed true?

Personally the only physical traits I would prefer to see are the striped tail and the rounded head.

obviously I would like to see as many of the mental and emotional traits come through especially the QUIETNESS! 

Lastly any thoughts on if there is any potential for a new cross?

and any female seal points to use for kittening?

currently I cannot invest in an in tact female to use for the venture if there is any potential.

I live in central va about 45 minutes west of Richmond.

negatives:

he seems very healthy but does get eye allergies. Not sure what the cause is yet...pollen etc which I can narrow down in the fall.

lastly pics. I’ll add one of kitten, adolescent and adult.

thank you all for the time, consideration and feedback in advance.


----------



## Efbobby (Jul 28, 2021)

Phone died so here are belated pics. Kitten, adolescent and cat


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

they're very beautiful!


----------



## Efbobby (Jul 28, 2021)

Same cat. Just different life stages.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello M. Your cat is really pretty and it was so nice of you to take her in and give her a loving home! I can't help you with your question because I don't believe in breeding cats. Too many cats and other animals are being abandoned (just like yours was) and euthanized because there aren't enough people to take care of them. You and your lovely cat are very lucky to have found each other. Enjoy!


----------



## Efbobby (Jul 28, 2021)

If I went through the trouble of breeding him, I’m fairly certain that I would find homes for his offspring considering that blue-eyed cats are generally uncommon to rare.

being that if I crossed him with a seal point then certainly the entire litter would possess the trait.

I think that if I can retain the temperament that I could generate some type of demand for the niche’ and in turn be able to share him(figuratively speaking) with others who would appreciate him.

He is very docile especially for still being in tact to the point that it is comical. I put up a critter can for a different reason but I observed him relentlessly patrolling his ‘territory’.

One day he encountered another feral male. Which the other male was undeterred by Ivor’s attempts at yelling being he is already soft spoken for a cat. Ivor did not engage in a fight so they both just sat there in a stalemate then later I seen Ivor following and mimicking the feral taking hunting tips from it. Lol


----------



## Efbobby (Jul 28, 2021)

Despite the colors...which the vets made the same assumption at first too but she is a he. It is a male cat.


----------

